# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.27.17. Big Moto update

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.17**MTK Tab:*Released *Direct Unlock* / *Get unlock codes* operations for new *Motorola* devices:*♦ Moto E3 
♦ Moto E3 Power 
♦ Moto C
♦ Moto C Plus
♦ Moto E
♦ Moto E Plus
♦ Moto E4
♦ Moto E4 Plus
♦ XT1700
♦ XT1706
♦ XT1721
♦ XT1723
♦ XT1724
♦ XT1725
♦ XT1750
♦ XT1754
♦ XT1755
♦ XT1756
♦ XT1760
♦ XT1761
♦ XT1762
♦ XT1763
♦ XT1764
♦ XT1769
♦ XT1770
♦ XT1771
♦ XT1772
♦ XT1773*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة اخي_

----------


## asaad wahsh

*متابعه ممتازه يا برنس*

----------

